# Gore-tex jacket for east coast rider. School me.



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

Been boarding on and off for 10+ years and never bothered too much with outerwear
pickyness. Usually just base layer + mid weight sweater and a decent jacket. For the most part this has worked ok. Last season in quebec it was routinely -20 to -30 C and I decided this season I would invest in some new outerwear. Primarily a jacket (and maybe a merino airblaster ninja suit? worth it?)).

Question. Burton AK vs Volcom? I'm not anti burton, so open to them. These two companies seem to be readily available and cater to snowboarders. 

Can anyone recommend a really warm but *lightweight* jacket that can be worn in -30C
and days where it's just -5C ? I'm not too tall (5'6) so i don't want something super long either. 

Burton Ak stuff? Volcom? North face? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Have you been getting wet? If not, Gore-Tex isn't going to keep you any warmer. Warmth is about insulation, Gore-Tex is about keeping you dry by being waterproof while also being relatively breathable. If you're staying dry, but getting cold, better base and mid-layers may be a better use of your $$$.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Have you been getting wet? If not, Gore-Tex isn't going to keep you any warmer. Warmth is about insulation, Gore-Tex is about keeping you dry by being waterproof while also being relatively breathable. If you're staying dry, but getting cold, better base and mid-layers may be a better use of your $$$.


Most of my outerwear has some waterproofing, and i've never had a problem with water getting in. Main factor was warmth. Nothing seemed to be super light and extremely warm/comfortable.

Obviously one can try one a million jackets, but until your on a chairlift in -20 after 10 runs, it's hard to say how the jacket will hold up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're getting cold, a better she'll really isn't going to help unless you're getting cold due to getting wet or wind. Personally, I always go with insulated shells for more versatility. You can wear them over a T-shirt in spring conditions, or you can layer up underneath them in mid-winter.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm in the east coast as well so I know how frigid it can get here in the east. I just ordered a snowboarding jacket and it got in the mail. It has 10,000mm waterproof/10,000mm breathability. From what I understand, the higher the number of the waterproof and breathability goes, the more it will become more waterproof. They start at I think 5,000? Insulation plays an important role also... my jacket has 120g of insulation in the body. Most jackets will say at least 60-80g of insulation. Of course, the higher # of insulation, the warmer the jacket will be. Hope this helps.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I personally like non-insulted shells and I just layer up with a tech shirt, a long sleeve shirt, and a nano puff jacket or vest. This way if it's warm you can just take off a layer. 

If you prefer insulated jackets then try looking at the Burton AK goose down jacket. It's light and is very warm and goretex. I'm pretty with that jacket you only need to wear a shirt. Warning - it's expensive...


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Personally, I always go with insulated shells for more versatility. .


Personally, I always go WITHOUT an insulated shells for more versatility. I have more options on the layers I want to apply

Is linvillegorge wrong? Nope, just a completely different opinion. This is what I love about this sport. You eventually find what works for you and stick with it.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> I personally like non-insulted shells and I just layer up with a tech shirt, a long sleeve shirt, and a nano puff jacket or vest. This way if it's warm you can just take off a layer.
> 
> If you prefer insulated jackets then try looking at the Burton AK goose down jacket. It's light and is very warm and goretex. I'm pretty with that jacket you only need to wear a shirt. Warning - it's expensive...


That does seem like the kind of jacket i'm looking for. As for non-insulated shells, i just worry that it get's way too cold and damp where i'm from (east coast, quebec).


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I ride east coast too and have been out when it's 0 degrees F. Layering worked out best for me and it kept me warm. You can use a thin Patagonia down jacket as a mid layer. 

The Burton Ak down jacket is a little puffy..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

supham said:


> Personally, I always go WITHOUT an insulated shells for more versatility. I have more options on the layers I want to apply
> 
> Is linvillegorge wrong? Nope, just a completely different opinion. This is what I love about this sport. You eventually find what works for you and stick with it.


Uninsulated is what I meant. Brainfart on my part.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> I ride east coast too and have been out when it's 0 degrees F. Layering worked out best for me and it kept me warm. You can use a thin Patagonia down jacket as a mid layer.
> 
> The Burton Ak down jacket is a little puffy..


I considered layering with one of those northface thermoball jackets but i don't like a ton of layers. Was ideally looking for something really lightweight, super warm and has great freedom of movement.

Volcom seems to make an AIR TDS that they market as warm. Was kinda hoping someone had one or the equivalent and could comment.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have the volcom TD2 shell. I am also on the east coast. I have to layer up for cold days. I went with the northface thermoball for those really cold days. I find myself being a bit warm and usually have to open the vents but like to be able to layer up. If you want some insulation look at the Burton AK 2L Swash Gore-Tex Snowboard Jacket has some insulation. Both are good jackets around the same price range. But with that being said if you do go with a shell i would factor in the cost of getting a good midlayer for those really cold days.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

thedru13 said:


> I have the volcom TD2 shell. I am also on the east coast. I have to layer up for cold days. I went with the northface thermoball for those really cold days. I find myself being a bit warm and usually have to open the vents but like to be able to layer up. If you want some insulation look at the Burton AK 2L Swash Gore-Tex Snowboard Jacket has some insulation. Both are good jackets around the same price range. But with that being said if you do go with a shell i would factor in the cost of getting a good midlayer for those really cold days.


I have some midlayer tech hoodies so i'm good there, was just hoping to find something super warm, light and easy to move in. Figured it's possible to find if i'm willing to spend a little more.

Will check out that Burton Ak. Thank you


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

ixl said:


> I considered layering with one of those northface thermoball jackets but i don't like a ton of layers. Was ideally looking for something really lightweight, super warm and has great freedom of movement.


If you're cold @ -30c, it's probably not your jacket/shell (assuming that it is waterproof/breathable), unless you're sweating while riding.

Get some Marino wool baselayers for those brutally cold days and invest in a primaloft style jacket to wear underneath your shell (very light and not bulky).

I ride Tremblant a lot and it is freaking cold on Le soleil chair. Once I ditched the insulated jacket and its lousy insulation, I was a lot happier wearing good insulation under a shell. Personally, I find I have a lot more freedom of movement when the layers all slide independently of each other.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

Bones said:


> If you're cold @ -30c, it's probably not your jacket/shell (assuming that it is waterproof/breathable), unless you're sweating while riding.
> 
> Get some Marino wool baselayers for those brutally cold days and invest in a primaloft style jacket to wear underneath your shell (very light and not bulky).
> 
> I ride Tremblant a lot and it is freaking cold on Le soleil chair. Once I ditched the insulated jacket and its lousy insulation, I was a lot happier wearing good insulation under a shell. Personally, I find I have a lot more freedom of movement when the layers all slide independently of each other.


I probably am sweating while riding and that could be a factor, or maybe as I age i'm more of a wimp in the cold. Last season there was a few nights at bromont where I was seriously considering why i still live in this province (qc). It surely isn't for the great taxes, healthcare or roads


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Get some good moisture wicking base-layers. will really help a lot if you sweat a lot. Was shocked when I started wearing proper layers how much of a difference it made and how much less clothing I needed to wear to stay warm and dry. 



ixl said:


> I probably am sweating while riding and that could be a factor, or maybe as I age i'm more of a wimp in the cold. Last season there was a few nights at bromont where I was seriously considering why i still live in this province (qc). It surely isn't for the great taxes, healthcare or roads


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

thedru13 said:


> Was shocked when I started wearing proper layers how much of a difference it made and how much less clothing I needed to wear to stay warm and dry.


Same here. I used to think that I had to feel some bulk and some weight to think that I was warm. Psychological, really. Once I dropped some $$ on really good base layers, I rode Tremblant on a really brutal day (-30 something and windy) and realized that I don't feel a thing! Could feel the wind buffeting me, but couldn't feel one cold spot or draft. It was kinda weird actually, like I was indoors watching through a window.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Must be something with Tremblant... that is where i also had the same experience with the EXTREME cold. Was a true test of gear for me... Now if I could just figure out how to keep my feet from getting cold... That is the last piece of the puzzle for me in terms of gear... 



Bones said:


> Same here. I used to think that I had to feel some bulk and some weight to think that I was warm. Psychological, really. Once I dropped some $$ on really good base layers, I rode Tremblant on a really brutal day (-30 something and windy) and realized that I don't feel a thing! Could feel the wind buffeting me, but couldn't feel one cold spot or draft. It was kinda weird actually, like I was indoors watching through a window.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

Bones said:


> Same here. I used to think that I had to feel some bulk and some weight to think that I was warm. Psychological, really. Once I dropped some $$ on really good base layers, I rode Tremblant on a really brutal day (-30 something and windy) and realized that I don't feel a thing! Could feel the wind buffeting me, but couldn't feel one cold spot or draft. It was kinda weird actually, like I was indoors watching through a window.


Hey, haven't rode Tremblant in years but bromont was brutal last year. Told myself i would spend $$ this year and be prepared.

What brands of base layers really impressed? I tried the stuff from sports experts (forgot the names, mckinley?) and it wasn't bad, but i'm assuming there are much better options. The burton AK stuff? Merino Airblaster ninja suit?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you don't want to layer up then get the Burton AK 2L Lz down jacket. 

http://www.backcountry.com/burton-a...gclid=CM6XyYKFjMkCFQQPaQodREMLjA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> If you don't want to layer up then get the Burton AK 2L Lz down jacket.
> 
> Burton AK 2L LZ Gore-Tex Down Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com


Oooooooo that's what i'm talking about. Definitely going to look for that in the local shops.

Thank you!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

ixl said:


> What brands of base layers really impressed?


I have the McKinley stuff (the thicker version: Arctic?) and a Patagonia turtleneck which is really long and has thumb loops. The Patagonia is thinner but seems denser (thicker weave?) so I'd buy more of that. 

I'd be tempted by the Ninja Airblaster stuff, but I'd want to see how it fits my gangly body before I buy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom shells and Ziptech ftw, all you need to know! *Burtons stuff looks nice too...


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

http://m.galls.com/under-armour-base-4-0-crew?PMSRCE=GA15&gclid=CMni_7C9jMkCFY-CaQodEQgJrA

This is what I use under a lightly insulated 10k/10k Volcom jacket and have been -5 no problems


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton AK 3L hover shell plus multiple layers of merino such as icebreaker. Add a puffy, either vest or with sleeves. 

This will get you through insanely cold weather, and you can skip the puffy and reduce layers till you have just a single merino Tshirt plus the shell and handle very mild conditions. 

I find this approach maximizes flexibility.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

ixl said:


> Last season in quebec it was routinely -20 to -30C


Soooo.... -30C = -22F before you even factor in wind chill.

There hasn't been a single blink in this thread but I'm personally blown away by how cold that is, and I consider myself pretty cold resistant (for an American east coaster). I can road bike comfortably down to -9C, maybe a bit further but then I'd have to bulk up my clothing. I've only snowboarded down to -9C also.

I guess the trick is that with the right combo of gear, you're keeping in your body heat and blocking the elements from reaching you, even when it's DUMB cold. But still, even with my system (synthetic base layer, fleece, unlined parka) I'm good down to about -10C before wind chill. I can add a puffy vest and I got some wool base layers to rock this season, but I'm not sure how that would take me comfortably down to -30C.

And what about your HANDS? What kind of crazy mountaineering gloves are you wearing to keep your digits from falling off?


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

rpadc said:


> Soooo.... -30C = -22F before you even factor in wind chill.
> 
> There hasn't been a single blink in this thread but I'm personally blown away by how cold that is, and I consider myself pretty cold resistant (for an American east coaster). I can road bike comfortably down to -9C, maybe a bit further but then I'd have to bulk up my clothing. I've only snowboarded down to -9C also.
> 
> ...


Hehe. Yes it get's chilly, I think the average days I went out last year were at a minimum -20C, and we barely got any snow at all last season. I usually go at night thing so that plays a big part too, especially when it's damp/humid. The cold gets in your bones.

For gloves, I used some dakine's as of late that were crap and then went to burton AK 3L hover mitts, that I really like.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

rpadc said:


> Soooo.... -30C = -22F before you even factor in wind chill.
> 
> There hasn't been a single blink in this thread but I'm personally blown away by how cold that is, and I consider myself pretty cold resistant (for an American east coaster). I can road bike comfortably down to -9C, maybe a bit further but then I'd have to bulk up my clothing. I've only snowboarded down to -9C also.
> 
> ...


Sabatoa and I had a day last season where it was -30F with the windchill, and that wasn't counting the windchill effect of riding. I had a non-merino Ninja Suit, 100g insulated jacket that I only pull out on the coldest days, and Hestra mittens. It was cold, but I was pretty comfortable riding. When powder days are few and far between, you've gotta be willing to ride no matter what the weather!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

rpadc said:


> Soooo.... -30C = -22F before you even factor in wind chill.
> 
> There hasn't been a single blink in this thread but I'm personally blown away by how cold that is, and I consider myself pretty cold resistant (for an American east coaster).
> 
> And what about your HANDS? What kind of crazy mountaineering gloves are you wearing to keep your digits from falling off?


Sadly, you just get inured to that kind of cold. Usually, it is only really bad for 3-4 weeks, but some years it is 3-4 months. Unfortunately, you can't just stay home and skip it or you may never get out, kinda like not riding in the east if it might be icy.

For my hands, I've had pretty good luck with Dakine gloves and mitts. Mitts over thin liner gloves for the stupid cold. A few of those chemical handwarmers help a lot.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

FYI... Backcountry has a coupon up on there site right now for 20% off any item. not the best deal but not bad for any new gear.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i spent awhile researching this very topic. 

being a fellow east coast rider and no stranger to frigid temperatures and howling winds, i opted for a Homeschool shell (non-insulated) and some solid Patagonia Capilene base layers. 

I also rock a skin tight Under Armour heat teach longsleeve underneath the Capilene. 

works fine in all but the coldest temps.


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

njfastlfie said:


> i spent awhile researching this very topic.
> 
> being a fellow east coast rider and no stranger to frigid temperatures and howling winds, i opted for a Homeschool shell (non-insulated) and some solid Patagonia Capilene base layers.
> 
> ...


How do you like the Homeschool shell? Looked them up but not sure about their quality, they seem nice though.


----------

